# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  what to replace filter media with? sand, glass or zeolite??

## wozzzzza

i have a dilema where people are saying glass is crap, sand is crap and zeolite is crap, id ont know who to believe, my local pools hop says glass is the best thing known to man, i dont know what to beleive.
all i know is i need a media change but what to replace it with i dont know.
anyone got good experiences with zeolite or glass after sand???

----------


## richierich

I know its to late for you, but i just replaced my sand filter with zeolite and after 2 weeks the water is crystal clear and thats using less chlorine also. Im impressed and happy with the product.

----------

